

You "Net Neutrality" Zealots Are Just Looking Out For Your Own Self-Interest - mkinsella
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/12/21/businessinsider-all-bits-are-not-created-equal-and-you-net-neutrality-zealots-are-just-looking-out-for-your-own-self-interest-2010-12.DTL

======
Bud
The writer of this article is just a mindless suit guy who appears not to
understand the concept of net neutrality at all. I quote:

"ISPs spend billions of dollars building fiber networks. Why shouldn't they be
able to charge what the market will bear to deliver bits over those networks?
If people want their bits delivered quickly and securely, they can pay more.
If they don't, they can pay less. It's as simple (and fair) as that."

See? Unclear on the concept.

